# Banixx



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'm still fighting scratches on my TB mare, not all the time but if I miss many days of MTG it comes back again on her right front. Sigh. What a pain in the butt. Anyway- I just ordered some MTG, fly spray and a truly adorable pair of rubber boots (black with multicolored horses) for my granddaughter, and with the shipment Horseloverz.com sent a brochure for Banixx. I've never heard of it but it's a Horse Journal Product of the Year and I wondered if anyone has used it and how they liked it.

Thanks.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Never heard of Banixx.

HOWEVER. Have you had the cause of the scratches I.D.'d? Fungal, bacterial, mites?


----------



## Harmony_Meadows (Nov 4, 2007)

Like jennigrey said, I would make sure you are dealing with actual scratches and not something else. But if you are, I personally would use just an everyday baby zinc cream. You have to watch you don't dry her out too badly with prolonged use, but I found it one of the best things going. 

Good luck.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Yup, it's scratches (fungal), it had progressed into a bacterial infection at one point, but has since been cleaned up. The Vet said we could try to dose her with large amounts of antibiotic but she's 20, a TB, and it will cause diarrhea. I've decided to treat it topically and for the most part have it under control with MTG. The Vet also said that some people have had success with the mastitis antibiotic used topically but I haven't looked into it extensively. 

My farrier said it's rampant this year because of the horrible rain we've had, this mare has actually had it since the winter of 2011 when the ground didn't freeze and it was just mud for months. 

The chestnut sabino mare will get a mild case (her skin turns pink) on her white legs, I use MTG for a couple of days and it's gone. I just wish it was as easy with bay mare and her dark legs...

I'm going to order a bottle of the Banixx just to see how it works.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

For topical fungal issues, I have had good success with this red stuff in a squirt bottle. It is made by "Durvet" and it is just called "Topical Fungicide". I've used it to good effect on rain rot, a mystery skin fungal infection, goat hoof conditions, weird frog problems. Many of the feed stores around here carry it. Yellow and green label. Has a picture of a horse on it.

And Desitin is supposed to work well on fungal scratches also. Zinc oxide diaper creme.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Oddly enough, I just bought some! I can't remember the active ingredient but I didn't know what it was. My paint mare has some funky fungal issue going on; it started on her face in the winter with just a spot or two, but seems to be in her mane, and in various other places. The vet suggested I try a human yeast infection product but considering the size of her body and the cost of those little tubes, I thought I'd at least see what was at the local feed/tack store and I picked it up. It's expensive ($22/bottle) but so far it seems to work very well. I have not put it on her face, because I am assuming it would be very bad in eyes/nose, but tomorrow plan to dab some on with a cotton ball.

On her belly and chest it seems to have made a huge difference in only 2 days. Hard to say for sure, though, because with this terrible heat/humidity and just attacking mosquitoes, gnats and green-head flies, I'm having trouble knowing exactly what are bites v. fungal spots. However, it seems to be designed for wounds and/or fungus, so it shouldn't hurt.

I can check tomorrow to see what the bottle says...so far I'm impressed. (I had already tried tea tree ointment, Equus Marigold Spray, and Mane & Tail Medicated Shampoo.) The ointment seemed to just make a sticky gross mess; the Marigold Spray helped a bit but nothing impressive; the medicated shampoo was next best but don't want to bathe her every day, especially in this humidity...I think she'll mildew!

ETA: forgot to say I was hesitant to use M-T-G on her face, and had heard that some horses have sensitivity. I did a test dab on her neck and it was a big welt the next day - didn't seem to bother her or itch/hurt, but I decided against using it on her at this time.

Also, I tried one of the red gel treatments over the winter; I think its an iodine gel - and while it seemed to work it stained a white blaze terribly. So...hoping to avoid iodine products if I can.


----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

There is a dry powder that we use for thrush that is awesome for, that they have said you can use it on scratches too with great success. It is this:

http://www.nothrushshop.com/index.html

Great stuff and I have used it for scratches, it cleared it up. 

One thing I did use for a while when it is wet is something called Gall Salve. It comes in a round tin, has a horse with a harness on it, and has sulphur in it. Stays on during the wet season because it is water proof and again, cleared up the scratches. 

Good luck.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

After some further research main ingredient in Banixx is 2.5% Hydronium Solution which is the same stuff in Thrush XX. The consumer based reviews indicated it isn't as good as MTG but not as many horses react to it. Apparently, there are many horses that react to the sulfur and sulfonamides in MTG- neither of mine do.

If it would ever stop raining there I think I could get this cleaned up completely. :flame:


----------

